# Service und Support > Testforum >  Gekonnt Zitieren

## RolandHO

Wie kann ich text aus einem anderen Thema zitieren,
wie kann ich aus einem Text verschiedenen Textteile zitieren und meinen
Quark dazwischen schreiben?



> Wer genau hingeguckt hat, konnte bei meinen Beiträgen
> jene vom Tablett von jenen vom Laptop unterscheiden
> an der geringeren Zahl von Links, offenen Links statt
> benannten und ähnlichen Vereinfachungen, ganz einfach 
> weil es mühsamer ist auf Glas, statt auf Tasten.


geht nur mit copy/paste?

und selbst mit QUOTE den text an gewünschter Stelle unterbrechen




> Wer genau hingeguckt hat, konnte bei meinen Beiträgen
> jene vom Tablett von jenen vom Laptop unterscheiden


hier jetzt mein Text



> an der geringeren Zahl von Links, offenen Links statt
> benannten und ähnlichen Vereinfachungen, ganz einfach 
> weil es mühsamer ist auf Glas, statt auf Tasten.


Ist nicht elegant, aber geht so.

Falls das jemand liest:

Welche Wirkung hat der Knopf "Beitrag zum Zitieren auswählen"? Rechts unten 
in den Beiträgen?

----------

